# I'm Disgusted with this country!



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought i'd advertise my beautiful mice in the paper, anyway today i got a message asking for them... So I got asked a couple of unusual questions like 'how many' but nothing regarding coat, or type or anything like that, so I sent a text message back saying I sorry, I don't have any more left (I lied, I do but decided not to give them away), try again in a couple of weeks when the babies are older.. So anyway a few minutes later I get this message back...

"I'm after live ones, not frozen ones"

Would it be wrong of me to tell him to go **** himself?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

There will always be two mind-sets of mouse owner. One who does`nt give a toss ( just wants stock dead or allive regardless) and the other who cares. This is why it is SO important to know who you are selling to and why. Anyone who contacts you who you don`t know personally or through a forum like this who has been an established member for a while, don`t trust them right off. Advertising mice will always attract interest from various people who will say they want them as pets, when they really want them for other means. Especially if the mice are free or cheap.

The fact that he asked for `live ones` as in, live for feeding rings alarm bells right away. There are laws regarding live feeding but this varies from country to country. Personally I think it`s vile and cruel. If a reptile refuses to eat an already dead pinkie or adult, there`s something wrong with it. They should only be killing and eating live prey in the wild, not in captivity.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're yours, you can sell to whomever you choose, or not 

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The thing is when you sell your mice you hope they go to good homes, but you dont really know what there outcome will be you cant get attached if you sell them.It is a great way to put money back into your hobby not that you get lots but could go towards food etc. I could of supplied a pet shop with petmice but I dont want too if I did I wouldnt worry about giving them away, The caller could of meant he wants live mice too keep as pets not feeders advertising in the paper you will get all sorts of people calling but thats part and parcel of selling.


----------

